

Apple Releases Detailed Apple Watch Drawings to Public [PDF] - jerryr
https://developer.apple.com/watch/bands/Band-Design-Guidelines-for-Apple-Watch.pdf?did=516BB018-4790-40EE-B253-B1EFF71A504E

======
jerryr
This seems like a surprising level of openness for Apple. This document is
targeted at custom band/case manufacturers. I'm fairly certain that similar
iPhone/iPad specs have previously only been available through very closed
programs.

I'm unclear though, on whether you can make your own lugs. Historically, Apple
has allowed 3rd party accessories, but has effectively charged a licensing fee
by requiring the purchase of enabling hardware (30-pin connector, Lightning
connector, Authentication Co-processor). I'd assume Apple wants you to buy
Apple lugs, but it's unclear on whether Apple's lugs are a requirement or a
convenience.

